# anyone knoe were any tuner shops are in ca



## goj_cloud (May 21, 2006)

i live in santa clara ca im looking to find tuner shops in ca that are 10-30 mins away can someone please help me


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

If your in Santa Clara/San Jose there are several by you. Blacktrax and Speed Merchant are within driving distance. Try yahoo local to search.


----------

